# WOO HOO! I gave in and ordered an Oberon



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Enough of the 

"Should I?" 

"It's so expensive, but I loved the one I had on my K2 (which was given away)."

"I've already got so many cases for my new Fire".  I keep buying and returning.

So, I DID IT!

Van Gogh Sky in Wine.

Merry Xmas, self.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooray! !!! I went through the same hemming and hawing. Ive got a case here that was really for my K3 and the Fire does ok in it. But then some extra work came on as well as the cash to go with it so I finally caved. I bought The Tree of Life in saddle. I cant wait for it to get here!

Congratulations!
Eta: my goodness the typos! I think I need more sleep!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

went the same here , I have coming to me a bold celtic for my new K3 cant wait.  I already have a TOL for my K2. 
sylvia


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We Appreciate it !!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  Love my Oberon...

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats!  And great color choice!!!  I am happy to see more people ordering wine covers and hoping this will encourage more designs to be offered in that color.  If a wine DaVinci ever comes out I would buy that the second it is available.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! You'll never regret your decision and you'll get more in time. All my Kindles are in Oberon covers.  FYI: Their journals are phenomenal too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I remember when I was trying to make a decision as well. I only have two covers for my KDX, one is a Noreve and the other is my Oberon. I know that if I decide to get a Fire, I will probably lean towards getting an Oberon. Only problem is that it's heavy! Either way, congrats on the Oberon!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

pitbullandfire said:


> FYI: Their journals are phenomenal too!!


Purchased Purple Fairy small journal for my K4, with Dark Wings decalgirl skin. Making trip to Cobler on monday for velcro. Love it and it fits perfect. Oberon only does corners now, and I don't like corners at all, prefer velcro. Have Nook Color in K2 Velcro Ave oif Trees and love it. Nice clean look.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Purchased Purple Fairy small journal for my K4, with Dark Wings decalgirl skin. Making trip to Cobler on monday for velcro. Love it and it fits perfect. Oberon only does corners now, and I don't like corners at all, prefer velcro. Have Nook Color in K2 Velcro Ave oif Trees and love it. Nice clean look.


Would love to see pics when your job is done please &#128522;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

pitbullandfire said:


> Congrats!!! You'll never regret your decision and you'll get more in time. All my Kindles are in Oberon covers. FYI: Their journals are phenomenal too!!


I know....I got refills for my journal too (tee hee!)


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

How many folks have ordered an Oberon cover for themselves to go under the tree?  I love the idea of not even opening it before Xmas.....


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

sosha said:


> How many folks have ordered an Oberon cover for themselves to go under the tree? I love the idea of not even opening it before Xmas.....


I would never be able to wait. Haha.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

sosha said:


> How many folks have ordered an Oberon cover for themselves to go under the tree? I love the idea of not even opening it before Xmas.....


I didn't order for myself (my Kindle 4 is my gift for myself), but I _nudged_ my husband and parents towards Oberon things. 
I have a K4 cover (paisley in purple), a Moleskine cover (celtic hounds in wine) and a pair of oak leaves earrings coming in for Christmas (plus the Tree of Life in saddle wallet that is a gift for my mother-in-law).


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

maries said:


> If a wine DaVinci ever comes out I would buy that the second it is available.


ME TOO!!! (I got Celtic Hounds in wine for my Fire and it is indescribably gorgeous ... )


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

pitbullandfire said:


> Would love to see pics when your job is done please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Returned from Cobbler today. He put 2 strips of velcro on the back flap. This is the Small Journal. K4 Mini


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG!!!  That came out beautiful and you customized that Kindle and Oberon phenomenally...Thank you for sharing pics


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Oberon covers are wonderful!  I have 4 and will be buying my 5th for my Fire after the holidays.  They are incredibly durable and just exquisite.  Enjoy!


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!  Just purchased a Fire and ordered an Oberon to go with it - Medici cover in black.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Tabatha,  
I sold you the slightly used Avenue of Trees with Velcro that you are using for your Nook Color.  Glad you are still liking the cover.  Loved the small purple Oberon Fairy Journal you used for your Kindle.  It turned out really nice.  Any idea if that cover would work for the Kindle Touch?  I'll have to check the measurements.  I love the Oberon Journal buttons.  To me they are prettier than the reader cover buttons.

Pat M.
luvshihtzu


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats. That wine color is beautiful. You'll feel like you're handling a work of art.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Any idea if that cover would work for the Kindle Touch? I'll have to check the measurements. I love the Oberon Journal buttons. To me they are prettier than the reader cover buttons.
> 
> Pat M.
> luvshihtzu


Oh, I would really be interested in knowing that too, as I'm with you on the journal buttons! Please let us know if you ever find out


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Tabatha,
> I sold you the slightly used Avenue of Trees with Velcro that you are using for your Nook Color. Glad you are still liking the cover. Loved the small purple Oberon Fairy Journal you used for your Kindle. It turned out really nice. Any idea if that cover would work for the Kindle Touch? I'll have to check the measurements. I love the Oberon Journal buttons. To me they are prettier than the reader cover buttons.
> 
> Pat M.
> luvshihtzu


The Kindle Touch is a bit too big for the small Journal.. I tested it when I had my Touch.

I'm going to take mine in to a cobbler and have them sew on some Velcro as well. I was just using the stick on kind, but I'll feel better with it sewn in. I have the waterfall design in the sky blue.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Kindle Touch is a bit too big for the small Journal.. I tested it when I had my Touch.


Oh well, too bad - thank you for letting us know though


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems like the instructions call for letting the stick-on Velcro set for at least 24 hours before using it.  Mine has always held very well.  Difficult to get it off the leather later.


----------



## getawaylin (Nov 30, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We Appreciate it !!!
> 
> I finally found a new use for my Kindle 3 cover!
> 
> ...


----------

